

BERT and BERT-RPC 1.0 Specification - mojombo
http://bert-rpc.org/

======
lljh0
How does this compare to Google's protocol buffers, or Facebook's Thrift
serialization framework?

~~~
jameskilton
All covered in this blog post: <http://github.com/blog/531-introducing-bert-
and-bert-rpc>

~~~
antonovka
Which seems to come down to "we don't like explicit protocol definitions via
IDLs, think they are somehow incompatible with dynamic typing ethos, and
didn't understand that Protobuf/Thrift can very easily be leveraged to provide
dynamic self-describing messages without having to define a whole new
encoding/protocol specification".

See also:

\- <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=895607>

\- <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=895280>

------
justinweiss
Off topic, but this is the first time I've seen typekit in action -- it's
really cool!

